# Where to buy large turkey legs for smoking?



## stickyfingers (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone know of or have experience buying larger uncooked turkey legs online?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

Why not contact your local grocer for them or your local butcher


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 24, 2011)

I've checked, Sam's, Walmart and most of my local groceries stores either they don't have them or they aren't the size I'm looking for ( too small). Any other ideas?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 25, 2011)

Contact a local meat wholesaler, or if lucky enough to have a local commercial turkey farm.  Call up some restaurants and independent meat markets to get contact leads for wholesalers.


----------

